# Bord Gais Energy Home team



## Sim Two (16 Sep 2011)

Has anybody used the Bord Gais Home Energy service to do insulation, boiler replacement/repair, heating controls etc in their home?

Hope to organise an initial visit soon from one of their representations but would like to know if anyone has used them previously and get some feedback.

The main reason I would be interested in using them is that the upgrade cost can be spread out over a number of years rather than full payment up-front.


----------



## aristotle (16 Sep 2011)

I have used them twice. They are generally independent contractors used by Bord Gais.

I found them good anyways. You could probably get a cheaper quote from other independent gas installers\repairers but I found the convenience of just using Bord Gais worth it. I didnt have to start ringing around and getting quotes and wondering if the crowd were good or not.


----------



## Sim Two (16 Sep 2011)

Thanks Aristotle.

Did you use them only for repair jobs or did you get larger jobs done with them?


----------



## rover (16 Sep 2011)

I had the "Initial Visit" but I was not impressed with the detail provided or knowledge of the individual involved who seemed primarliy focused on getting me to sign the contract. 

A close neighbour had the gas boiler upgraded through Bord Gais last year. An independent contractor did the work and my neighbour is very satisfied.

If I decide to use them, it would be for the same sort of reasons as Aristotle.


----------



## aristotle (16 Sep 2011)

I had a small repair done to the boiler (the control card\unit was faulty resulting in the boiler just staying on forever) and also had two services done. So nothing too major really.


----------



## Mark inLucan (2 Oct 2011)

Sim Two said:


> Has anybody used the Bord Gais Home Energy service to do insulation, boiler replacement/repair, heating controls etc in their home?
> 
> Hope to organise an initial visit soon from one of their representations but would like to know if anyone has used them previously and get some feedback.
> 
> The main reason I would be interested in using them is that the upgrade cost can be spread out over a number of years rather than full payment up-front.


 
You could try onlinetradesmen.ie for competitive prices (unless you want to keep the plump semi-state sector going, free country though..must check my pay-slip again....for a reality check.....)


----------

